# CSV Outcome Delays



## enthusiast (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys,

I applied for CSV extension on the 18th of December last year. It has been 10 weeks and there is no sight of the outcome. I have called DHA and they claim that my application is going through visa verification and the status has been like that since mid January (they are verifying my current visa). Is this normal? Anyone else who applied around the same time?


----------

